
Facebook Owns the Future - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/the-facebook-future/482145/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true
======
astrodust
Considering how younger people don't really engage with and/or use Facebook
this sounds like hyperbole.

Facebook will simply displace radio as that thing old people use to get news.

